
Website to help you choose a license for your open source projects - justjico
http://choosealicense.com/
======
steaminghacker
how about one that opens the source code, permits non-commercial use but
prohibits commercial use without express permission.

or is that not open source?

You see, i want others to read and learn, but i don't want rich bastard
companies to make money from my free work.

